# LOL @ Flapper Mod



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Whilst painting my hubs yesterday I decided to cable tie the vacuum pipe&#8230;&#8230;

Audi sports exhaust, Scorpion by-pass pipes and a nice cold start this morning&#8230;..

LOL!!!!!! It sounds awesome - almost like having a straight through. Easily loud enough for me and no more over sensitive throttle in 'S' mode.

:lol:

Daz


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> Whilst painting my hubs yesterday I decided to cable tie the vacuum pipe&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Audi sports exhaust, Scorpion by-pass pipes and a nice cold start this morning&#8230;..
> 
> ...


Did mine a week or two ago. Same set up as yours. Sounds louder all day long, but not convinced my Start up is much louder. I need to do it in a garage lol. You will enjoy it. Still doesn't drone and much louder with foot down all the time!!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Uncle_rob said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst painting my hubs yesterday I decided to cable tie the vacuum pipe&#8230;&#8230;
> ...


I agree mate - the sound is there when you want it depending on throttle position. Really happy with it and I will un-tick a full Scorpion system from my want list.

Daz


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't seem to have one on the TTS :?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

AndysTTS said:


> Don't seem to have one on the TTS :?


You sure mate?

Have a look passengers side for the rubber hose connecting to the back box.

Daz


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TTS does have one.

The RS is a bit drony around 2.5k rpms with the flap open, on motorway cruises it's pretty unpleasant. I added a separate switch to mine to control the exhaust flap by tapping into the wires that control the vacuum motor. I believe Brittan has done something similar and there may be a write up if you do a search


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> AndysTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Don't seem to have one on the TTS :?
> ...


Yep, found it but it has already been discontented. Guess the Miltek didn't need it. :roll:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

AndysTTS said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > AndysTTS said:
> ...


Cool 

Daz


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I cut my vacume pipe and put a little valve in it , that way I can switch it on or off with ease


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats wrong with using the s button to open the flapper?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Joerek said:


> Whats wrong with using the s button to open the flapper?


It's not open all of the time in S mode

Daz


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I did this on my 2011 TTS. It made the car feel lethargic and increased fuel consumption. I guess the ECU reacts to the fact it doen't see the vacuum switch operating correctly. When I posted on this before, others agreed.

Doesn't seem to affect 3.2s in the same way.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I did this on my 2011 TTS. It made the car feel lethargic and increased fuel consumption. I guess the ECU reacts to the fact it doen't see the vacuum switch operating correctly. When I posted on this before, others agreed.
> 
> Doesn't seem to affect 3.2s in the same way.


mmmmmm.....I wonder if a RR would pick up any differences?

Daz


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you post up a picture of the cable tied pipe, please?


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Andy, but I can't see the image.


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

AndysTTS said:


>


I can't seem to see the photo.


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry lets try again.. :?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't think the mk2 V6 had this? Anyone know?


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

AndysTTS said:


> Sorry lets try again.. :?


I can see the photo now. But where have you cable tied it?
Sorry cannot see the cable tie.


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

amit91987 said:


> AndysTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry lets try again.. :?
> ...


This is pre mod. The guys that fitted my Milltek screwed a self tapper in the end of the hose to block it off and cable tide it up out the way. Job done.

This is the other way.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Best method IMO

Daz


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

This is also doable on the RS by software together with a remap by the way (I had it done). It makes a big difference indeed in the noise in all rpms. No drone for me at 2.5k rpms with the Milltek exhaust.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm gonna give this a go! If it can sound a bit better then worth a try!


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have looking for the cable to be tied but can't see it under the Tts. Is it on the right or left side? Thanks


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> Don't think the mk2 V6 had this? Anyone know?


I'd like to know also.


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

No flap on v6 2007 atleast.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've just cable tied the pipe on my tts, it's passenger side, get on your back and look up behind the pipes, you'll see the vacuum cylinder, the pipe comes out the side of that, tyres enough pipe to kink it and cable tie it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

LaztSWE said:


> No flap on v6 2007 atleast.


Yep there's a flap on the V6, can be disabled the same way as the TTS, not sure which side it's on on the V6 but it has one


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Only on the mk1 m8, mk2 is like this:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I stand corrected :-(

I was sure the mk2 V6 had one :-o


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

Damn it


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

Easy mod, took me all of 2 mins... Thanks OP


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TootRS said:


> TTS does have one.
> 
> The RS is a bit drony around 2.5k rpms with the flap open, on motorway cruises it's pretty unpleasant. I added a separate switch to mine to control the exhaust flap by tapping into the wires that control the vacuum motor. I believe Brittan has done something similar and there may be a write up if you do a search


Drone is an understatement, you should hear what a full milltek race catless one sounds like on the motorway lol


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Did this to my tts.. difference in sound is minimal, only slightly noticeable


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I carried out some tests with this at the weekend and I do think having the flap open without sport mode on does effect the quality / performance of the car , for the worse !! :?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

My exhaust valve was stuck, was becoming too much, car just feels unrefined with it open on all the time. Sorted today with some wd40


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

So I gather from the comments this is not worth doing on the TTS?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I did it on Friday, not noticed much if any difference yet but then again I've not driven it that far yet, back to work tomorrow so will see how that goes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Candyturbo said:


> I carried out some tests with this at the weekend and I do think having the flap open without sport mode on does effect the quality / performance of the car , for the worse !! :?


+1. Said that some time ago


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

alexp said:


> So I gather from the comments this is not worth doing on the TTS?


Absolutely correct. I think it messes with the ECU making it believe a different state of vacuum and fueling accordingly resulting in increased consumption, lethargic performance for an undetectable change in exhaust note.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh well maybe I'll be switching back tomorrow night !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

I didnt notice any decrease in performance on my tts.


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

SDZ007 said:


> I didnt notice any decrease in performance on my tts.


Neither did I and the exhaust is definitely much louder, even more so if you fold over the boot floor. Nothing wrong with my fuel economy either, last weekend averaged 34mpg for 320 miles (on the heavy summer wheels) and still had 75 miles range left.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Haven't noticed any performance drop myself and its deffo louder. Cold start is almost too loud 

Lots of pops and burbles in 1st and 2nd when pulling to a stop. I do have the scorpion de-cats maybe that makes a difference?

Daz


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Haven't noticed any performance drop myself and its deffo louder. Cold start is almost too loud
> 
> Lots of pops and burbles in 1st and 2nd when pulling to a stop. I do have the scorpion de-cats maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> Daz


Yeah the same does sound good!


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

Candyturbo said:


> I carried out some tests with this at the weekend and I do think having the flap open without sport mode on does effect the quality / performance of the car , for the worse !! :?


What tests did you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Gonna have to look this up..


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Doing the flapper mod does not cause any drop in performance, that's an impossabity. The only difference is it'll be louder and slightly more free flowing due to the dual exit exhaust's rather than one.

Honestly these people that say it effects performance are talking out of their prospective butts! With a turbo engine you want less back pressure as possible, its not like an n/a engine....


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

moro anis said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > So I gather from the comments this is not worth doing on the TTS?
> ...


Nah sorry but that's all untrue. :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I couldn't see it making a difference to be honest as the ECU thinks its working anyway otherwise it would throw an error code?
Phil aka Spaceman has a standard(well not mapped) RS with the flapper mod and he has a digital boost gauge. Would be interesting to see what his 0-60/0-100 times are. I really like the extra noise to be fair and the 5CYL engine sounds fairly rough and agricultural anyway. I'm loving the cold start and the pops and burbles in 1st and 2nd. Also like the fact I can run the exhaust in 'S' mode all the time without the stupidly light throttle and the flap opening and shutting around town.

With the secondary bypass pipes and the Audi sports exhaust I'm content with the raspier tone and don't feel the need for a whole new system.

Just my thoughts, each to their own and all that.

Daz


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> I couldn't see it making a difference to be honest as the ECU thinks its working anyway otherwise it would throw an error code?
> Phil aka Spaceman has a standard(well not mapped) RS with the flapper mod and he has a digital boost gauge. Would be interesting to see what his 0-60/0-100 times are. I really like the extra noise to be fair and the 5CYL engine sounds fairly rough and agricultural anyway. I'm loving the cold start and the pops and burbles in 1st and 2nd. Also like the fact I can run the exhaust in 'S' mode all the time without the stupidly light throttle and the flap opening and shutting around town.
> 
> With the secondary bypass pipes and the Audi sports exhaust I'm content with the raspier tone and don't feel the need for a whole new system.
> ...


Reading this has just made me go down to the garage and cable tie up the little pipe...looking forward to my next drive now


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

bhavin85 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't see it making a difference to be honest as the ECU thinks its working anyway otherwise it would throw an error code?
> ...


Let me know what you think dude - I love mine


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a turbo car!!!!!!!

You want the least amount of backpressure possible on a turbo car under any scenario.

Only on a Na car could it potentially affect performance


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I just tried the car in different settings , normal , sport mode and normal with exhaust flap open , I personally don't really like sport mode but in that and normal mode it feels fine but with the flap open from idle to about 1500 rpm seemed to have a slight hesitation ! Or is it in my head !!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd do it but ... I don't have a cable tie!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Just done the flapper mod to try it out! Will report back once I've given it a good go.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had the flapper mod for around a week now and it's louse with no difference to performance of fuel consumption


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Did mine at the weekend on my stage 1 TTS!
The change in noise is really quite subtle but seems ok to me. No change so far in the cars characteristics :?


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to Daz for the original post & to Andy for posting the pics of how to do it... [smiley=cheers.gif]

I cable-tied mine on Monday & having driven to & from work the last 2 days it's definitely louder - subtle but more burble than before. It's more noticeable in the lower gears and agree that cold start is louder...starting from cold in the underground car park at work sounds much better!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad your having fun  Still loving mine although cold morning starts are VERY loud!



Daz


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

My cold starts are about right now - loud but not too loud. Having said that I must get round to getting my secondary cat bypass pipes fitted...after which I guess the cold starts might be really loud?! :wink:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

It is a bit louder but I would not say there is a huge difference. Car seems a bit heavier somehow also I noticed a more prominent petrol smell when I started up in a garage with my window down but maybe it's my imagination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
Further to my post of long ago re dulling of performance and no real gain and the posts re back pressure etc, fine. If it was just a flap opened by vacuum to make more noise under acceleration I could accept that but I'm pretty sure my 2011 TTS Roadster has electrical connections on the vacuum unit hence my comments that the fuel is programmed differently - thinking it is in a different state and the increase in fuel consumption.

I stand back and await the counter fire [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I took mine off the sound was marginally better but car felt a bit strange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Hi,
> Further to my post of long ago re dulling of performance and no real gain and the posts re back pressure etc, fine. If it was just a flap opened by vacuum to make more noise under acceleration I could accept that but I'm pretty sure my 2011 TTS Roadster has electrical connections on the vacuum unit hence my comments that the fuel is programmed differently - thinking it is in a different state and the increase in fuel consumption.
> 
> I stand back and await the counter fire [smiley=rifle.gif]


The fuelling is in no way connected to the flap lol.


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

do i literally just kink the pipe and cable tie it while the car is off? or do i need to remove it from the valve and then kink and tie it?
do i need to have the car on in sports mod?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

rampo said:


> do i literally just kink the pipe and cable tie it while the car is off? or do i need to remove it from the valve and then kink and tie it?
> do i need to have the car on in sports mod?


I jacked her up, removed the NS Rear Wheel and kinked the pipe into a 'U' then held in place with a cable tie.

Mine was from cold without the 'S' mode active.

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't remove the wheel, jjust crawled under the rear valance on the passenger side and linked the hose and cable tied, job done ;-)


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

gogs said:


> I didn't remove the wheel, jjust crawled under the rear valance on the passenger side and linked the hose and cable tied, job done ;-)


thats what i did 

made a difference to sound i like it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

rampo said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't remove the wheel, jjust crawled under the rear valance on the passenger side and linked the hose and cable tied, job done ;-)
> ...


+1 very subtle change but noticeable to the ear ;-)


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

gogs said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


yup 
wil sound even better with no secondary cats and a bit down pipe with 200 cell


----------

